# NRA Takes Over



## farmer steve (Apr 17, 2013)

After being cancelled this past winter the Eastern Sports and Outdoor show in Harrisburg Pa has new sponser . The NRA is going to be the new sponser after Reed Exhibitions cancelled in feb.due to sportsmens protests. Supposedly to be the biigest outdoor show in the country. more to come. FS
It will be called The Great American Outdoor Show.


----------

